# LED door handle kit



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

I am planning on buying an LED door handle kit. http://www.xtremelightsinc.com/led_lights.html (scroll down and you will see instructions to install) I have a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder SE and I have no wiring experience. Should I just bring it to a shop to install, or would it be fairly easy? How much would it cost roughly to get it installed?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

you can find the same lights but cheaper at www.eBay.com


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

the cost isn't an issue to me. It is more of installing it, and how much it would be to get professionally installed. If i got it on ebay it is only $5 less than a website I can get it from.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it probably only has 2 or 3 wires.

Ground (ground it to the chaisis of the body)
Power (not sure how this would hook up, depends on how you want it ran)

I think it'd be best to find a way to hook it up so when the alarm comes on, it does too, so you can see your handles. HOWEVER, if you just want it on when the car is on, you have to find a power source that comes on with the key (cig lighter is a pretty common one)


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

*hey*

I did this to my old Volkswagen with regular (high brightness) LEDs, you just have to find out where you can get power from really.

I would do it on my sentra but i have no idea where to get power with the remote locks, i guess from the top light, but it would be a pain to throw those cables.

In short, get LEDs for about 5$ each, don't pay that much.

I'm sure someone will tell us soon where we can power em up.


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

MY plan is to have it wired to go on when my door light goes on when I unlock my car, when the door is opened, and have a control switch inside to turn them on and off. The main 1 is having them light up when the door light is on basically. I have no wiring experience, so I do not know if I should attempt this myself, or even with another amateur at wiring.


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

those led's would be good for finding your door handle when youre really drunk and trying to get into your car....JUST KIDDING!!! I've actually never seen that before, but if done right w/the right car, that could actually look pretty cool. Good luck w/it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

can u say ricey?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I thought "rice" too, at first... but if you rig it to the door locks, to where it only comes on when you hit the unlock on your alarm, that wouldn't be too bad. I think it was Lincoln that did something like that, you'd push a button on the handle, anda ring around your key hole would illuminate, to prevent from scratching up the side of your car with your key. I think I might even do the white if I can make it really dim... the light on the pic is too bright.


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

yea this is more of a luxury type thing. it would be white LED's. it would be similar to a BMW 745i and how the door handle lights come on when you unlock the car. im not going for the exotic color neon type thing or having exterior neon lights while driving. 
Can someone give me instructions on how to wire these to the door light, so when the door light comes on these do also?


----------

